# North Carolina fiber fest?



## yeshbetha (Feb 14, 2013)

Does anyone know where the festival is this weekend? First one, east of Fayetteville?


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I would be interested. Hope someone knows where and when.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

http://www.carolinafiberfest.org/


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

This weekend? It looks like it is in April. Is there another one?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Seem to remember Asheville has one in the Fall, or at least they did last year.


----------



## yeshbetha (Feb 14, 2013)

I think Medlin? Suppose to be new festival, new this year


----------



## yeshbetha (Feb 14, 2013)

Duplicate, sorry


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's a list of all festivals in NC this year.

http://festivals4fun.com/north-carolina-festivals-and-events/#north-carolina-january-festivals


----------



## yeshbetha (Feb 14, 2013)

yeshbetha said:


> Does anyone know where the festival is this weekend? First one, east of Fayetteville?


335 First St Stedman NC28391
Spin Stitch Knit Festival January 10-11,2015 335 First St Stedman NC 28391 a two day festival is the first Annual Fiber Festival east of Fayetteville NC Featuring vendors selling fiber-related tools, wool, alpaca and cotton fiber,hand dyed yarns, needles and other accessories, and more; classes taught by experienced teachers; and free demonstrations. Vendors include Unplanned Peacock Studio, Stony Hill Fiber Arts, Kanna Alpaca Farm The Clay Sheep, That Hooker Chick's Yarn,SunflowerFibers, A Row Of Purls, designers Cassie Castillo. fresh baked goodies, and specialty coffee will the on hand as well. Food truck provided by S&S Concessions on Sat and Sun homemade soup, homemade chicken salad croissant,and salads.For those who do not knit or crochet, handcrafted items will be available to purchase. Come get your fiber fix! Event is posted on Facebook and Ravelry. Share this to ensure it is a success in order for it to be ongoing. Thanks! Some of the classes offered at SSK 2015 are weaving, entrelac, color knitting, spinning, lace knitting (beads optional),jewelry making and more. Giveaways!!! Raffle!!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info, everyone! I have the info about the fiber fest in Sanford to be in April and am planning to attend. Fayetteville is a little out of my range for a day trip, and I don't think I dare take my 3 yr old grandson with me! Hope it is a huge success, sound like fun!


----------



## shug1950 (Apr 13, 2011)

Quilting and fiber art marketplace at the Dennis Wicker Center in Sanford on Jan. 9 and 10 from 9am -4pm. Admission $6.


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm staying in Southern Pines NC,does anyone know how far it is from there?


----------



## shug1950 (Apr 13, 2011)

@ 20 - 25 miles, straight n on 1, take right on 78, follow signs to Wicker Center.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

1 hour and 5 minutes using 640 E and 24 E


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

When I put the address in Google Maps, it takes me to Clinton, NC, which I don't believe is Stedman, NC. I don't think it would be that far from me, as Fayetteville is about an hour away. I will see if I can arrange to go this weekend. I have never been to a Fiber Festival. I am planning on going to the one in Sanford in April. That is my birthday weekend, and I want to attend that one for sure!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

There's SAFF (Southeastern Animal Fiber Fest) in Asheville at the end of October. Is that the one you mean?

Hazel


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks I will try and make it,never been to one before.


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

You KPers are great! Thanks for getting back to me so fast.now I just got to get my hands on a car!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I have been to SAFF (Southeastern Animal Fiber Fest) several times, and it is TERRIFIC! The classes are just great, and the market is beyond belief. Save your bucks! I'm hoping to go again in October 2015.

Hazel


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

No, Clinton and Stedman are on 24 but are not the same towns. Maybe I'll to the one in Sanford in April too. I am in Fayetteville.


----------



## shug1950 (Apr 13, 2011)

Dennis Wicker Center 
1801 Nash Street
Sanford, NC


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

See my post '2015 Knitting & Fiber Events'.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Stedman is to Fayetteville as Matthews is to Charlotte, a bedroom community. It is east of Fayetteville on highway 24.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

LindaH said:


> That is my birthday weekend, and I want to attend that one for sure!


Three cheers for you! I discovered a long time ago that it probably wouldn't be a happy birthday unless I planned something for myself.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

carol12 said:


> I'm staying in Southern Pines NC,does anyone know how far it is from there?


Sanford is about 20 minutes N on Hwy 1, toward Raleigh. Go and give us a review, pls


----------



## MadelineQ93 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

